# SIÊU PHẨM ÂM THANH  - Loa Karaoke Mini BOXT Q7



## HNA TT (11 Tháng năm 2020)

*Tinmua24h* – chuyên cung cấp các loại loa vali kéo, loa kẹo kéo, loa di động chính hãng với giá tốt nhất thị trường . Khi đến với *Tinmua24h* các bạn sẽ được đội ngũ nhân viên kỹ thuật nhiều năm kinh nghiệm tư vấn nhiệt tình, giúp quý khách có thể lựa chọn cho mình những bộ loa kéo, những dàn âm thanh vừa lòng nhất.

Những dòng loa kéo mini đang dần chiếm được tình cảm từ phía người tiêu dùng bởi thiết kế nhỏ gọn, tiện dụng. Mới đây một sản phẩm mang tính đột phá vừa được tung ra loa kẹo kéo mini BOXT Q7. Với kích thước nhỏ gọn, thiết kế bắt mắt cùng tính năng vượt trội nên đây được xem là một trong những giải pháp karaoke thích hợp cho những chuyến du lịch của gia đình và bạn bè.







Loa karaoke BOXT Q7 được thiết kế bằng chất liệu nhựa cứng cao cấp nên sản phẩm có độ bền ổn định, màng lưới làm bằng kim loại cứng chắc có khả năng bảo vệ hệ thống bo mạch để tránh những va chạm trong quá trình di chuyển làm ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng âm thanh. Sản phẩm được thiết kế đơn giản, kích thước nhỏ gọn cùng sự hỗ trợ của tay xách phía trên nên có thể dễ dàng mang theo loa kéo xách tay BOXT Q7 đi bất cứ đâu mà bạn muốn. Toàn bộ lớp áo bên ngoài được bao phủ bởi lớp sơn đen bóng có khả năng cách điện trông khá sang trọng nhưng không kém phần năng động.






THÔNG SỐ KỸ THUẬT BOXT Q7







Loa karaoke BOXT Q7 được đánh giá rất cao về chất lượng âm thanh . BOXT Q7 sở hữu hệ thống loa bao gồm: 1 bass loa trầm - 2 loa treble - cùng mức công suất tối đa 250W, nên thể hiện đúng chất âm ở những không gian vừa và nhỏ. Loa có khả năng chơi hầu hết mọi thể loại nhạc trên thị trường mà không gây ra tình trạng rè âm hay bể tiếng. Bên cạnh công dụng chính nghe nhạc, hát karaoke Loa kẹo kéo mini BOXT Q7 còn được ứng dụng làm loa du lịch, loa bán hàng, loa trợ giảng…






Bộ điều chỉnh tương đối dễ sử dụng khi các phím thao tác được bố trí ở từng khu riêng biệt. Phía chính diện có một bộ nút chỉnh khi dùng USB/SD, nút chỉnh Volume và bảng đèn led giúp người dùng dễ dàng hơn trong việc nhận biết chế độ mà loa đang hiện hành. Sử dụng nguồn 15V làm nguồn chính và có thể dùng trong tầm 5-8 tiếng tùy từng mục đích sử dụng khác nhau.






Đi kèm loa còn có sự hỗ trợ của micro không dây cùng tần số tương thích với loa, hát nhẹ. Bên cạnh đó, loa di động mini BOXT Q7 cũng không quên khả năng kết nối không dây Bluetooth chuyên dụng.






_>> Mọi thắc mắc vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được tư vấn chi tiết và hưởng những ưu đãi sớm nhất _


*ĐẶC BIỆT: HỖ TRỢ TRẢ GÓP KHÔNG LÃI SUẤT VỚI NHIỀU ƯU ĐÃI*
- Hỗ trợ trả góp qua thẻ tín dụng
- Hỗ trợ trả góp thủ tục nhanh gọn qua CMND, BLX, Hộ Khẩu.
*SHOWROOM: *202/15/6 Phạm Văn Hai, Phường 5, Quận Tân Bình, HCM
-* Thời gian làm việc*: Từ T2 đến T7 (08h00 – 21h00) – CN (09h00 – 18h)
*- Hotline: 0938.002.550 – 0938.002.553 (SMS, zalo, viber,….) *
*- Hỗ trợ kỹ thuật: 0909.67.77.62.*


----------

